# Plant a Garden in your Front Yard and go to Jail



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This sums up where our country is heading!

Does Michelle Obama Know About This? | The Agitator


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

What an absolute joke.
She should pay the fine in pennies.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Are you kidding...*

I had to vent about this...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*I n s a n e ! ! !*

That is absolutly crazy - who cares if the garden is in the front-yard or in the back-yard, side-yard or placed on the roof of your house.

A similar article over at DiscoveryNews: http://news.discovery.com/earth/cops-stop-front-yard-crops-110714.html

If something grows, it will do its best to do so, mother-nature sees to that, it doesn't matter where!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*My garden is in my front yard now*

I tried a garden in my backyard--too much shade.

I have neighbors who also have flowers and vegetables where others plant grass. We have been doing this for years.

I keep stepping it up. Between the hot days, the clay soil, and the lack of watering (my fault), I have sections where grass is supposed to be, but isn't and I am thinking one area is now going to be an herb garden. I am much more interested in watering if I have vegetables that I want to eat.

I imagine the lawn police could visit any of us at anytime.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

RevWC said:


> This sums up where our country is heading!
> 
> Does Michelle Obama Know About This? | The Agitator


Here's another one going to jail
Jail time for gardening: Now officially a trend | Grist

Guess we will only win if don't start screaming, soon , very soon


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just came back from a trip across the state (Va.) The number of front yard gardens were unreal. And to honest, a sight to be seen.

It looked like every other house had put in raised beds with veggies growing in them. One house had ten or more of them. They were all very well kerpt and looked very nice. 

I say fight city hall or whom every is raising a stink. Now is the time to raise your own food. :flower:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Now is the time to raise your own food. :flower:


Yes indeed! Glad to hear there are so many raised beds across the state. It's heartening to know that so many people are taking this economic bull by the horns.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Have'nt seen the garden the thread is about.Can't visit the site,but some peoples garden looks like crap and if you live in a community that keeps their lawns and yards up ice then I can see where it would be a problem.When in Rome do as the romans do so to speak.We live in the country where nobody has less than 10 acres,most have more than 100 ac..But one person came here and put all their animals in front yard.Our porperty values took a $40,000 dive.The fool would throw goat heads in the middle of the dirt roads and put together a shed made out of all kinds of junk materials.If its in the back yard out of site go for it but not in front. Everyone that came down the road said"WHAT IS THAT'?Something you'd see in the worse parts of country they came from.Before they came the dirt road and yards looked great.Since they left it looks great again.Although property values don't mattter that much anymore its still nice to live where people take pride in their n-hood. 
if you do grow a front yard garden in a subdivision be sure its neat and has some ornamentals mixed in.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Have'nt seen the garden the thread is about.Can't visit the site,but some peoples garden looks like crap and if you live in a community that keeps their lawns and yards up ice then I can see where it would be a problem.When in Rome do as the romans do so to speak.We live in the country where nobody has less than 10 acres,most have more than 100 ac..But one person came here and put all their animals in front yard.Our porperty values took a $40,000 dive.The fool would throw goat heads in the middle of the dirt roads and put together a shed made out of all kinds of junk materials.If its in the back yard out of site go for it but not in front. Everyone that came down the road said"WHAT IS THAT'?Something you'd see in the worse parts of country they came from.Before they came the dirt road and yards looked great.Since they left it looks great again.Although property values don't mattter that much anymore its still nice to live where people take pride in their n-hood.
> if you do grow a front yard garden in a subdivision be sure its neat and has some ornamentals mixed in.


1st: what a crappy neighbor

2nd: are you sure the dive was solely due to that, or did it coincide with the property bubble?

photo from article:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> 1st: what a crappy neighbor
> 
> 2nd: are you sure the dive was solely due to that, or did it coincide with the property bubble?
> 
> photo from article:


 Thanks for the picture,thats a nice looking garden.Maybe a picket fence or something to hide it some would be better.Where my kids live it would'nt last a day,but neither would I ,thats why I don't live in subdivisions .:dunno::wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Also we have veggys growing in our front yard.They are mixed in with the ornamentals and we have a picket fence around the front.But its not seen from the road.
We keep the toms in with roses ,trimed and looking nice,fig,apple,plum trees are pretty as the crete myrtles,bays,hollys and momosas .
Where my kids live a veggy garden in front would stick out like a sore thumb and the neighbors would be there with pitchfoks and torches in 5 minutes with my daughters leading the pack!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I cant imagine there are police taking this serious...they have nuff serious stuff to do than to bust someone for having a garden of veggies...crazy. 
I wish my neighbors would just mow at times and maybe the one down the street take the load of trash n junk that's been building up for years...matter of fact in my neck of the woods we have a "code enforcement officer" who tells folks to clean their mess up when it becomes a hazmat, fire and rodent hazard...He'd prob give out rewards for nice gardens...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you haven't heard, they dropped the charges against her (at least for now). But they are trying to get her for unlicensed dogs... of which she has the documentation to prove they're licensed too.

Oak Park Drops Gardening Charges Against Julie Bass, Goes After Her Dogs


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> If you haven't heard, they dropped the charges against her (at least for now). But they are trying to get her for unlicensed dogs... of which she has the documentation to prove they're licensed too.
> 
> Oak Park Drops Gardening Charges Against Julie Bass, Goes After Her Dogs


Thanks for the update!


----------

